# isopods destroying plants?



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

every morning when teh lights come on, i catch my isopods munching away on my rabbits foot ferns and my pillow moss. do u guys have problems with isopods eating plants or have u guys not heard of this? ive got pretty substantial portions of leaves being bitten off. everything was really peachy before i put them in. are the plants just going to have to be an acceptable casualty for a cleaning squad?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I've seen it too. They defoliated a maidenhair fern and appear to eat the new growth on an Anthurium gracile.

I have heard, however, that they go only for unhealthy foliage. Makes sense for he maidenhair, but not sure on the Anthurium.

Has anyone had isopods crawl up the glass and drown? I am loosing quite a few to that.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

i would hope htats true although it seems to only be going after the green parts


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

What kind of isopods are you having problems with? The white and maroon that I culture are quite picky about what they eat. I know the garden pill bugs occasionally give me problems in our veggies in the garden. Robert


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm culturing the dwarf striped woodlice and haven't seen any signs of eaten foliage.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

the problems im having are with what look like hte garden type.... the orange ones are not giving me problems at all


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have the pillbugs and orange isopods. Both seem to be culprits.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

You know, this topic has come up several times and I am kind of at a loss. I have five different types of isopods in my tanks and have NEVER seen them eating live foliage. I guess it is possible, although nothing I have ever seen, as most isopods are generally detritivores.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

> Isopods feed mostly on litter (dead plant material) and fecal matter in the soil. *But they also feed on living plants*, and here's the rub. Gardeners are sure they eat the choicest and most delectable garden plants. Actually, I found no information about which garden foods they like, but in the laboratory, a mixture of soil, grass litter, dry leached thistle leaves and sliced carrots was relished. Doesn't sound too dangerous, huh? Actually, isopods in the wild do have decided food preferences. Even so, in one California study they ate whatever was at hand. They also can vary the rate at which digestion occurs to adjust to less preferred foods and differing environmental conditions (Paris 1963).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Moved to plants section...


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks.. wasnt quite sure where it fit since its.. plants but... isopods as well


----------

